# o no! Time for a new tool, cement siding



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

For those of you have installed cement siding you know its a mess cutting it. That dust gets all threw the saw, what a pita. The last 4 hardi plank jobs ive done I used my very old and beaten makita 12"cms. And now its dead. Got to thinking theres got to be a good saw I can buy dedicated for these siding jobs.

Any recomendations, what are you guys using. I have 4 others that I could use but this **** it messy and dont want to get any of my other saws dirty with anything other then sawdust


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

dewalt wormdive ( cause i could careless if it dies ) hardi blade and a mask


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Shears work well with little to no dust.....only need the use the saw for a few cuts when you have shears.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pass the job on to a sider:whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tried the cement fiber blades..hate them. 4" diamond blade in a grinder with a mask. Cheap and effective.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> pass the job on to a sider:whistling


LOL I hear ya. I am a sider. Just getting a little older and my knees are what they use to be so I try to get mostley trim work, int work now. But I still do siding if I build the house or addition.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Tried the cement fiber blades..hate them. 4" diamond blade in a grinder with a mask. Cheap and effective.


I might try that on this one. I use a grinder to cut on my viynl jobs, once I switched to it I can imagine going back. I make 99% of my cuts with it on every viynl job


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i knew you were

just that i don't want to see you get your shiny tools all dusty:clap:

shears are less dusty but kinda slow and you get about 8 million feet of curly q's to try and pick up

that little ridgid fc saw does a nice job collecting dust and is quite maneuverable surprisingly


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/featur...mp-5-in-fiber-cement-circular-saw-150310.html


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

the rigid saw is the best, but the blades burn out fast @ $20 a pop


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I got a job to do Monday that they used Hardi trim on and mad the cornors to high for the soffit  , going to use my Makita 4" grinder and a diamond blade to trim them down.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

EZ shear
Great for nice clean square cuts on cement board
Added bonus is it works well for laminate flooring also
No electricity
I would purchase one to do a single home


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarriorWithWood said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/featur...mp-5-in-fiber-cement-circular-saw-150310.html


2nd:thumbsup:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Shears are way too slow. I hat those curlies at the end. Ive never tried them on siding but I use them sometimes on metal. What a pita. I like a sharp spinnie thing making a screaming grinding noise! Thats how I like to roll! Wakin up the neigbors at 6am with me 10' from there bedroom window cutting standing seam metal roofing! LOL


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Just wrappin up a 200 sheet hardie panel board and batten job. Lotsa long cuts. Gotta say the shears and grinder with diamond blade worked best. Noise with circulars is deafening, as is dust. Though Ridgid saw looks nice. But grinder is indispensable.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you use that diamondblade to cut straight lines in sheetrock for a demo job?


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

First off, hello to everyone. 

We have a hitatchi cy7a I think. 7.25" circ with dust bag and shroud. Seems to work ok with less dust than regular saw. We use kett shears for one off stuff and circ for gang cuts, rips and in cutting table. Diamond grit jig saw blades and hole saws. Masonary drill bits.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

welcome to the club,head over to the into page and tell us about yourself:thumbup:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I always liked using a miter saw for siding. Makes cutting the starters real fast ill cut 40 or so of each 30, 60 , 90, using a stop. only takes 10-15 min. then your all set to go. just got to cut the last piece in each run.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

If a mitersaw is your favorite then buy a dedicated 12" throw away.


----------

